

Ask HN: Anyone good with business plans? I could use some help. - ABrandt

I'm currently a semi-finalist in a University sponsored business plan competition. The deadline is Monday March 15, but I could still use a few more eyes to look over my plan for a start-up in the recording music industry,<p>If you're interested, shoot me a line: abrandt &#60;at&#62; mail &#60;dot&#62; bradley &#60;dot&#62; edu. I'd love to get some of the collective HN wisdom behind me.
======
mschaecher
line dropped

